# [SOLVED] MP3 Crashes My Computer



## silo-gone (May 8, 2007)

Heyy, Whenever I Plug In My Bro's Old MP3 It Comes Up In My Computer, But When I Double Click It Or Right Click My Computer Crashes And Doesn't Respond Only Way To Get Rid Of It Is To End Explorer.exe.
Anyone Have Any Solutions Or a Reason Why It's Doing This?

SiloG


----------



## silo-gone (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MP3 Crashes My Computer*

No Help?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: MP3 Crashes My Computer*

Its probably a driver issue - or more precisely a lack of driver issue. Go to the MP3 player's manufacturers web site and see if they have drivers for the OS you use. If so, download and install them and try again. My guess is all will be fine.


----------



## silo-gone (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MP3 Crashes My Computer*

Went On The Site And Found Nothing About It Or Any Drivers, Searched A Few Websites Aswell But Found Nothing.
It's Not an Old MP3 It's Quite Recent Just My Bro Got a New One.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: MP3 Crashes My Computer*

Make and model number would help...

Likewise, how up to date is your computer and Windows?


----------



## silo-gone (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MP3 Crashes My Computer*

Well Shoula Asked...
Acoustic Solutions: Model No.:513/3848.
Only Bought this Computer Few Weeks Back, ACER T180, Windows XP I Have Been Updating Through Windows Updates Everytime It Prompts One.
Haven't Had One In Weeks.


----------



## mypehlivan (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: MP3 Crashes My Computer*

I have the same mp3 the same problem also I have a driver cd .But there's files that I do not understand in it(like StMp3Recnt, StUmsPdr.pdr) . I have copied them to the drivers file in system32 directory, deleted driver from the hardware manager and replugged the mp3 but nothing changed


----------



## silo-gone (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MP3 Crashes My Computer*

Heyy!. erm i just never used the mp3 maybe someone else will reply but i have no clue


----------



## mypehlivan (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: MP3 Crashes My Computer*

Yeaaahh!! I did it . you have to format it in command prompt with the" format g:"( or whatever your removable drive shown on my computer area) command . I think this'll solve your problem too


----------



## silo-gone (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MP3 Crashes My Computer*

Ha Nice one! if i find it i'll give it a try xD


Someone Close This Thread Now


----------

